# Kindle 2 Signal Questions



## Arkin710 (Jul 15, 2009)

I just got a Kindle 2, and am a little curious about how the Whispernet connection works.  When I turn on the Kindle, a lot of times, if not all of the time, it shows as not having any signal.  It is only after a little time that it starts to show that I have any signal, and indoors it is usually a few bars.  Is this normal?  I am in an area that shows itself as having good service.

Thanks.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

First, welcome to the Boards.  

I too live in a good service area.  It takes a few minutes for the Whispersnyc to start up, and sometimes I have full bars and sometimes one or two less.  I believe what you're experiencing is normal.
deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, it's normal for the Kindle to take a minute or so to connect and show that it has found a signal.  (I think that's what you're asking.)


----------



## Amsee (Jul 6, 2009)

It's normal Arkin. Just have a little patience on that when connecting.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Even though you're in a good signal area, you may need to move around a bit to get the strongest signal.  I can't get a decent signal in some parts of my apartment, but am fine in others.  And it always takes a few minutes to get up to full signal strength.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

All sounds normal to me.

I know I get different amounts of reception bars in different areas of my house,and even in different areas of a particular room.

So try moving around and see if it changes how many bars you get.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, I placed an order for a Kindle this morning and since then I've been reading different posts about it, mainly about receiving a signal. Now I'm worried about whether or not I will be able to get a signal for my kindle when I get it. I just assumed one could get a signal anywhere! Is this just something I'll have to see when I get it?


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

Trilby said:


> Hi, I placed an order for a Kindle this morning and since then I've been reading different posts about it, mainly about receiving a signal. Now I'm worried about whether or not I will be able to get a signal for my kindle when I get it. I just assumed one could get a signal anywhere! Is this just something I'll have to see when I get it?


To check the coverage in your area go here
http://www.showmycoverage.com/mycoverage.jsp?id=A921ZON

It's says it's for K1 but I'd think it'd give a pretty good idea even if you have a k2


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

JamieLynn832002 said:


> To check the coverage in your area go here
> http://www.showmycoverage.com/mycoverage.jsp?id=A921ZON
> 
> It's says it's for K1 but I'd think it'd give a pretty good idea even if you have a k2


Thanks...and the map shows I'm totally in the white...no service! There is service in my town, as it shows orange not too far from me.

I have another question...Can I connect to my wireless router with the Kindle or at least use a cable to download books at home?


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't think you can use a router but you can download to your computer from Amazon's site and then transfer to the kindle through the usb cord.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Trilby, the Kindle's connection to the world is essentially a Sprint cell phone.  OR, as JamieLynn says, you can buy books on line and put them on your Kindle via a USB hookup.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks!   I'm sure in time the coverage area will expand. (I hope)  I have no problem with downloading from my pc.


----------

